# Show your teeth !



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Been a couple threads about types of saws and what to buy. First question is " what is the task " as anyone might have any number of saws for any number of " gags " or " moves ". While planes are probably a more elegant subject and more "durable" over the years, saws might be doing more of the work around the shop. Personaly, while I do have a couple "collector's", each one IS used and is valuable to my gig. I'm also always look'n for any one that might do a task better than what I've got. Planes might make you smarter but saws make you better looking ! So what ya' got ? Show your teeth !


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

I've got a couple :laughing:

Most have been around a while.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Nothing to write home about.

Old telephone company brush saw, old craftsman.

Piece-o-crap plastic handled no name.

Couple of Stanley back saws, don't even know
where they came form.

99 cent hacksaw from years ago.

Bow saw?

Stanley Sharpie I love, and my little Japanese pull
saw.

Not much hand sawing goes on in my shop.


----------



## Billinthewoods (Jan 1, 2009)

*Old Boy*

Here is one of my favorite saws. It has a 36'' blade and is about 42'' over all!


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)




----------

